# Tiny Clear Worms in Intercoastal



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonight while checking on my boat I noticed hundreds of clear worms about 3 inches long at the top of the water. Does anyone know what they are called? No fish were attempting to eat them.

Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

There are tons of critters out there so I have no clue. One day I was on the beach when it was pretty rough and thousands and thousands of baby eels washed up. They are willow leaf shaped and transparent. Pretty cool actually.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Photo?*

I'd sure like to see a photo. Could be larval fish.

Betcha we have a lady on her who can identify whatever it is.


----------



## Mick (Nov 28, 2013)

Glass Eel. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass_eels


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

That is definitely what I saw. Thanks so much.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Are those the same things in specs?


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I saw them too, Sunday night at the Oyster Bar on Perdido Key under the lights. I've never seen them before in my 30 years of living along the coast. They were floating along on the surface "squirming".


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

TOBO said:


> Are those the same things in specs?


No these are a species of free living fish that eat small invertebrates: shrimp, worms, small clams, etc... Totally harmless.

The worms in speckled trout, black drum, etc. are parasitic worms that CANNOT survive outside of a host body. You will never find them free swimming like these.

Alex


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

If those are glass eels(elvers) they sell for up $2000 a lb. They are supposed to be a delicacy in Asia


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> If those are glass eels(elvers) they sell for up $2000 a lb. They are supposed to be a delicacy in Asia


And how much do they sell for in Pensacola?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I watched a show last night Cold River something or another. And these guys were catching them with dip nets, and making 8 - $12,000 dollars for doing so.

I saw 4 pounds for $8,000 and thought what the heck?

I only watched for a few minutes, and did not know who would pay that, or what they are used for. *


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

they're probably sold to eel farms in Asia to grow. As far as I know, there's no way to breed eels in captivity yet.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

goheel said:


> they're probably sold to eel farms in Asia to grow. As far as I know, there's no way to breed eels in captivity yet.


Yeah thats what a lot of them are used for


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like i'm buying some dip nets!!


----------

